# Sway Bars..... Do they limit you at some point.



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I can't find a topic on this. 
So speak on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Sway Bars..... Do they limit you at some point. (Shawn W.)*

Additional question....is it possible my stiff swaybars are a limiting factor in my ability to do side-to-side movement? (non-vw)


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Sway Bars..... Do they limit you at some point. (Retromini)*

yes to both questions. 
Shawn a sway prevents the traveling of the axle, sway bars are made to keep stability on the car and keep the travel somewhat short, both up and down. 
Take this pic. (Dustin i'm using ur car) http://farm4.static.flickr.com...f.jpg
see how the axle rests on the sway. that sway bar is not letting the axle travel further up, therefore the control arm doesnt move up either. 
Andrew. Yes. W/ cars that have IRS if the sway bar is too stiff ur controls arms on both sides of the car are suppose to stay leveled equally on both sides so the car doesnt have body roll. 
Sway bars prevent the car from "swaying" back and forth which is essentially what side-to-side is.. 
i'm sure i can find more technical stuff, 
here: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sway_bar
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/question432.htm


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

so what your saying is i need to cut mine


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

Take it out









I will be doing this soon


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

will having one in the rear (mines a neuspeed 28mm) prevent 3 wheeling? im assuming they cut down on your ability to go lower as well.........


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

i have a 25mm rear and i cans till 3 wheel, but having none would make it easier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_so what your saying is i need to cut mine

i did it, a few cuts and undid the dog bone and it came out, drives fine too


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_so what your saying is i need to cut mine

i thought urs was out already? 

_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_will having one in the rear (mines a neuspeed 28mm) prevent 3 wheeling? im assuming they cut down on your ability to go lower as well.........

it actually helps more, but on a non IRS car is hard anyway. 
3 wheeling is a combination of things.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Take it out









I will be doing this soon









No need on our cars. It doesnt get in the way like the MKIVs does. 
Mine is still in and it gets low.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

Same here.. No need to remove it on a MKIV .:R..


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

do you think its providing some resistance though


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Same here.. No need to remove it on a MKIV .:R..

r u seiours? take that out, u should be able to go lower. did u notch ur frame.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
i did it, a few cuts and undid the dog bone and it came out, drives fine too

you had to undo the dogbone just to get it out? i thought you could just cut it right out?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
No need on our cars. It doesnt get in the way like the MKIVs does. 
Mine is still in and it gets low. 

oh mine is low in the front







but every little bit helps


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
you had to undo the dogbone just to get it out? i thought you could just cut it right out?









shut up and go cut yours already, I heard you tell me you were gonna cut it out like 2 months ago and I rode in your car last weekend and it still wasnt out yet


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Travy)*

i cut mine out...but i prefer the ride with it in...i may just bite the bullet and get under the axle swaybar...and since my car doesn't go high AT ALL..i dont have to worry about rubbing the top of the under axle sway...
so i was wondering would anybody else be interested in a frontsway that works with bags?...
most people are happy just cuttin theirs out, but high speed handling is severely compromised, and i still ride the eff out with my car.
it is true tho that for things like auto-x no sway is better and i agree on hard turns and twisty...my car is like woah, but i live in FL land of monster racetracks i mean highways...


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i disconected mine on the weekend to see if i was ok taking it out. its okay for in town driving but like you id like it on for highway driving.
id be intrested in a sway that doesnt interfere.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
r u seiours? take that out, u should be able to go lower. did u notch ur frame. 

There is absolutely no need. The .:R is basically factory pre-notched. Hard to explain but WAY DIFFERENT then a regular MKIV.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

This might be a stupid question.....but couldn't you guys just keep the stock swaybar and lengthen the swaybar end link a few inches? That would keep even the stock one from interfering and it would still work in the exact same way.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_This might be a stupid question.....but couldn't you guys just keep the stock swaybar and lengthen the swaybar end link a few inches? That would keep even the stock one from interfering and it would still work in the exact same way.

ud think so but the articluation is too much theres no happy medium for high to low, i had the reaallly crazy big adjustable endlinks and couldnt get it


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
There is absolutely no need. The .:R is basically factory pre-notched. Hard to explain but WAY DIFFERENT then a regular MKIV.

really? i would love to see a pic, i never knew that


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

i plan on taking mine out anyone with experience on mkv


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IvIikeWhy* »_i plan on taking mine out anyone with experience on mkv

1 cut it form the center 
2 unbolt each end 
3 pull....and complete
4. drive real low


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_This might be a stupid question.....but couldn't you guys just keep the stock swaybar and lengthen the swaybar end link a few inches? That would keep even the stock one from interfering and it would still work in the exact same way.

stock mk4 sway bars don't rub the axle on the dead center. you'd need shorter endlinks to bring the largest part of the "hoop" over the axle to create more room, but even with endlinks, bringing the hoop over the axle would only have *so* much room.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
stock mk4 sway bars don't rub the axle on the dead center. you'd need shorter endlinks to bring the largest part of the "hoop" over the axle to create more room, but even with endlinks, bringing the hoop over the axle would only have *so* much room.

agreeed...i tried everything it just sucked bunghole...there was no getting around it...this is why i want to try the underaxle sway


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
this is why i want to try the underaxle sway

i have one


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
1 cut it form the center 
2 unbolt each end 
3 pull....and complete
4. drive real low

Mine was nowhere near that easy... You couldn't simply cut it in the middle and pull it out, there was a metal piece that prevented this on each side just behind the bushing. I could only pull it out from the inside. This required me to cut the hoop off each end, cut the middle a couple times and then drill out the bushings.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
Mine was nowhere near that easy... You couldn't simply cut it in the middle and pull it out, there was a metal piece that prevented this on each side just behind the bushing. I could only pull it out from the inside. This required me to cut the hoop off each end, cut the middle a couple times and then drill out the bushings.

i did mine with one cut....right in the center, where the swaybar itself dips just a lil bit....
did three that same week, so far ive cut four of these all takin under 5 min each...
without exaggerating mine took me roughly 40 seconds


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*










Thats the picture santi was trying to use.
I cut mine in the center, unbolted it and pulled it out!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
i did mine with one cut....right in the center, where the swaybar itself dips just a lil bit....
did three that same week, so far ive cut four of these all takin under 5 min each...
without exaggerating mine took me roughly 40 seconds

I have a 99.5, may have had something to do with it. You can see in the picture the collars that sat to the inside of the mounts that made it impossible to just pull out.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_This might be a stupid question.....but couldn't you guys just keep the stock swaybar and lengthen the swaybar end link a few inches? That would keep even the stock one from interfering and it would still work in the exact same way.

nope. i have my end links disconnected and have the bar sway rotated as far back as it will go and i still hit it.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
oh mine is low in the front







but every little bit helps









No, but seriously it doesnt interfere with anything. Take it out if you want to, but its not going to get the car lower, AND its going to make it handle much worse anyway....


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
I have a 99.5, may have had something to do with it. You can see in the picture the collars that sat to the inside of the mounts that made it impossible to just pull out.










mines a very early 99.5 and im pretty sure mine doesnt have those rings on it.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

why would you even question removing your sway bar if you were on air.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IvIikeWhy* »_i plan on taking mine out anyone with experience on mkv

yeah 
<-- this guy.







remember i'm building the stuff for ur car. 

_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
1 cut it form the center 
2 unbolt each end 
3 pull....and complete
4. drive real low

mk5s arent that simple. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_why would you even question removing your sway bar if you were on air. 

exactly.. see this guy knows wasup. ****.. even w/ coils i had that **** removed...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
No, but seriously it doesnt interfere with anything. Take it out if you want to, but its not going to get the car lower, AND its going to make it handle much worse anyway....


I was looking at mine it seems the design sucks and it will bind. something is clunking and its not suspension cause my rims aren't hitting the fenders


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_

mk5s arent that simple. 


they really are tho...been done sir...its a single cut and some unbolting done a few already


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

I was looking at mine it seems the design sucks and it will bind. something is clunking and its not suspension cause my rims aren't hitting the fenders









I`ll save you some time. 
I removed the sway on The A6, and the car doesnt get any lower without it. And my car is maxed out (upper control arms hitting the inner wall.)
The passat has the same setup so the only thing yoù`ll achieve is worse handling.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

mk5 r32s don't need the sway removed







. completely different design


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_
mines a very early 99.5 and im pretty sure mine doesnt have those rings on it.

I'm betting you do... My car was built Oct '08 I believe. Let me know what you find!


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i have it disconnected but inplace. tomorrow im going to re attached it for the 5 hour trip to barrie ill check again and see.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
I`ll save you some time. 
I removed the sway on The A6, and the car doesnt get any lower without it. And my car is maxed out (upper control arms hitting the inner wall.)
The passat has the same setup so the only thing yoù`ll achieve is worse handling.

Exactly what I have been trying to say.
Look at Rasdub's car too on juice tucking 20s, his is still in. The guys at Art of Noize that built his car said it didnt need to be removed to go lower, the guys who built my car, and me under it decided it wasnt going to go any lower without it, and now Mr Schmidt saying the same thing. Take it out if you want to, but the B5/B5.5 Passat's design is NOT the same as the MKIV and MKV.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*









Oh you know the rubber parts on the tops of the control arms? I aint got those no more








And I have dents


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_








Oh you know the rubber parts on the tops of the control arms? I aint got those no more









what did i say


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ha ha I had to take my wheels off. One of them is super ****ed. ITs what I get for putting them on an audi.... Bent and cracked.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_








Oh you know the rubber parts on the tops of the control arms? I aint got those no more








And I have dents
















I`ve never had those and I`ve also got some ugly ass dents








Just to let you know, I put my sway back in after I took it off to see if it would go any lower, the handling doesn`t feel too good without it.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

I am not removing it.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

so whats bent and cracked? a wheel?? and what happen w/ the sway.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

nothing. I was just asking if it made a difference and it doesn't for my car but does for all other cars







Except an R32


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

yeah, like all them people told u...







good going for being different.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

They told me cause I asked


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

Santi I meant how the ride is on a mkv I know u have tons of experience.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

i sent u a PM ...


----------

